# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  شروع از هیچ

## mary.dhg

سلام :Yahoo (105): 

چطور مطورین بچها :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76): 
اول از همه بگم که چقد خوشحالم از اینکه این انجمنو پیدا کردمو تایپیک زدمو بازخورد گرفتم وخیلییی زیاد به خودم اومدم  :Yahoo (1): 


یادمه پارسال همین موقع ها تواینستا یه پیج دیدم به اسم شروع از هیچ وواقعن برنامه میداد وراهنمایی میکرد وکلی انرژی میداد و از اونجایی که من به هیچکس اعتماد نداشتم وبعضا هنوزم ندام متاسفانه...


به حرفاش به برنامه هاش به....کلن عمل نکردم...با خودم میگفتم اخه مگ میشه تو سه چهار ماه /:


کلن خودسری کردمونخوندم یا اگ خوندمم پراکنده و به درد نخور...


شد و اعلام کردن تعویق کنکور..


بچهایی ک شروع کرده بودنوخونده بودن یه عالمه انرژی گرفتنو با قدرت ادامه دادن ونمونشم دوستای خودم ک یکیشون دندون بندر قبول شد یکیشون داروسازی کرمان قبول شد یکیشونم پزشکی یزد...باورش سخت بود ولی شد...


میخوام بگم اگ زحمت بکشیم قبول میشیم...به قولی رفیققققققق


حالا که 3ماه زمان داریم چرا از این3 ماه به اندازه 6 ماه بهره و نتیجه رو نبریم :Yahoo (1): 


چرا 2 برابر بقیه تلاش نکنیم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

منم تا دیروز مثله خیلی از شماها که الان که3ماه مونده به کنکور خیلی ناامیدین و میدونین ک هیچی بارتون نیس بودموذره ای امید برای رسیدن به هدفم نداشتم :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (117): 


 ولییییییی


قرار نیس مثله پارسال عقب بشینموخودما با هرکاری به غیر از درس خوندن مشغول کنم....


بچها نمیخوام سخنرانی کنم اینجا چون خودمم شدیدن به زمانی ک داره میره نیازمندم..وهر ثانیه حکم طلا روداره


من تصمیممو گرفتم..


و از همین الانی ک این تایپیکوبرای شما مینویسم جدی تر میشم شاید ک دیگ حتی تا بعدکنکور نیام سمت انجمن....


با افتخار وبدون ذره ای ترس از نشدن و نرسیدن به هدفم اعلام میکنم همینجا ک


 من سال دیگ این موقع دانشجوی دندان پزشکی دانشگاه شهیدبهشتی تهرانم :Yahoo (90): 


انشالله


همگی موفق باشیم بچها


ودر اخر به عنوان یه دوست میخوام دوتا هدیه بهتون بدم که قراره زندگیتونو دگرگون کنه


یک اینک اگ میخواین به زندگیتون نظم بدید هدفمند باشید و برای هدفتون تلاش کنیدو بهش برسید


نماز اول وقت رو فراموش نکنید


و دواینک هرموقع خسته ونا امید شدید ونیاز به کمک داشتید بگید 


یا صاحب الزمان ادرکنی یا صاحب الزمان اغثنی





و سه اینک منو سره هردوی این دو گنج موفقیتتون بسیار بسیاااار یاد کنید


محتاج دعای تک تک شما دوستان هستم

امام زمان پشت وپناهتون... :Yahoo (3):  :Y (682): ​​

----------


## mlt

:Y (419):

----------


## Hacker

با اینکه خودم یه ادم معتقدم ولی دوست عزیز
توی سال کنکور دنبال منجی و امام زمان نباش دنبال معجزه نباش
اگه چیزی قرار باشه نجاتت بده تلاش بی وقفه خودتهه  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## mary.dhg

> با اینکه خودم یه ادم معتقدم ولی دوست عزیز
> توی سال کنکور دنبال منجی و امام زمان نباش دنبال معجزه نباش
> اگه چیزی قرار باشه نجاتت بده تلاش بی وقفه خودتهه


دوست عزیز 
ما به معجزه قلب خویش امیدواریم...
ادمی منجی دل خویش است 
ولی دل از اوست
و انکس که دلی داد دلدارش هم داد
دل ما به دلداری وصل است...
و ان دلدار امام زمان ماست :Yahoo (90): 
و در اینکه باید تلاش کرد تا نتیجه دید اصلا جای شک و بحثی نیست..
ولی از بزرگی شنیدم که میگفتن در مسیرهای پرپیچ وخم و سخت زندگیتون
 بجای اینکه کمرکج کنید
توکل و تلاش وتوسل کنید...
و در اخر ممنون از شما بابت تذکری که دادید و اهمیت تلاش را برجسته تر کردید...

----------


## Hacker

> دوست عزیز 
> ما به معجزه قلب خویش امیدواریم...
> ادمی منجی دل خویش است 
> ولی دل از اوست
> و انکس که دلی داد دلدارش هم داد
> دل ما به دلداری وصل است...
> و ان دلدار امام زمان ماست
> و در اینکه باید تلاش کرد تا نتیجه دید اصلا جای شک و بحثی نیست..
> ولی از بزرگی شنیدم که میگفتن در مسیرهای پرپیچ وخم و سخت زندگیتون
> ...


ممنون از شما که انقدر باجنبه ای :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Eve

*عزیزم موفق باشی*

----------


## tear_goddess

تاپیک وبه حاشیه ببرم یکم !!!! :Yahoo (50): 
من که کنکوری نیستم  :Yahoo (1): 
ولی واقعا نماز اول وقت بسیار در زندگی کمک کندده هست (نه فقط کنکور )

یک هفته نماز اول وقت خوندم و وااااقعا تمام کار هام سر موقعش انجام میشد !!!

برای همتون از ته دلم آرزوی موفقیت میکنم 
بخونید تلاش  کنید 3 ماه کم نیست ...  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

ارزوی موفقیت دارم واست دوست عزیز

----------


## Fawzi

کنکور کاری نداره تو الان هیچی یا دست پُری ..
تا روز کنکور وقت داری خودتو از هر نقطه ای هستی ، بکشی بالا 
شانس در اختیارته 
یا زمانو تو مشت بگیر 
یا افسارشو ول کن که عاقبت تویی و حسرتش ..

----------


## Hisen

https://www.aparat.com/v/Pb3lX/%D9%8...87%D8%A7%D9%86/vt/frame" allowFullScreen="true" webkitallowfullscreen="true" mozallowfullscreen="true" height="360" width="640" >

----------

